# Calling in for HELP!!



## Petrus (15/9/15)

Today I want to order my new MOD. I have read about every single review, but can't make up my mind. It is going to be:
1. Pioneer 4 U D2. or
2. Smok Xcube 2

Any suggestions.....?


----------



## Zegee (15/9/15)

That's like a Hyundai i10 and a gti 
Smok newer more power with double battery life and a customisable led 
D2 nice compact single 18650 tc mod 
Need to compare like for like maybe li3 or if you are buying now hang on for dna200
Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (15/9/15)

Zegee said:


> That's like a Hyundai i10 and a gti
> Smok newer more power with double battery life and a customisable led
> D2 nice compact single 18650 tc mod
> Need to compare like for like maybe li3 or if you are buying now hang on for dna200
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


@Zegee Yes I know regarding specs there is a huge difference, but price wise, the difference is fair. I really like the Smok, but now I must get an external charger, wich is maybe not the end of the world, but I don't want to have a pilot licence to operate a mod, that is why I am also considering the D2


----------



## Zegee (15/9/15)

Even with onboard charging unless it's a lipo wouldn't recomm3nd charging 18650 in the mod on a regular. Either way would recommend a charger but that's just my opinion. You should do what works for you ultimately it's your choice and your money.
Go with your gut I say 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (15/9/15)

Is this going to be a desk and home mod or our and about mod? The smok is big but the build quality is brilliant and it has plenty features.

Was in a similar position between Koopor mini and xcube, decided on Koopor for its size and practicality. Although my next mod will definitely be a dual battery. 

I'm sure you will be happy with either mod!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (15/9/15)

moonunit said:


> Is this going to be a desk and home mod or our and about mod? The smok is big but the build quality is brilliant and it has plenty features.
> 
> Was in a similar position between Koopor mini and xcube, decided on Koopor for its size and practicality. Although my next mod will definitely be a dual battery.
> 
> ...


@moonunit Yes, I think it would be mainly for house/desk, I am mainly looking for something with Tc. Got a Billow V2 (still in box) wich I want to use with this mod. My only concern is that the D2 would be more practical.


----------



## Mike (15/9/15)

I have a Cube and wouldn't recommend it because of the build quality - the door does not fit close to flush.

The Koopor on the other hand feels incredibly premium. It seems to be less iffy (although not 100%) compared to my Cube, which I have to pull the batteries if I leave it for more than an hour or so.


----------



## Petrus (15/9/15)

Mike said:


> I have a Cube and wouldn't recommend it because of the build quality - the door does not fit close to flush.
> 
> The Koopor on the other hand feels incredibly premium. It seems to be less iffy (although not 100%) compared to my Cube, which I have to pull the batteries if I leave it for more than an hour or so.


@Mike. Thanks for that info, that is exactly why I just love this forum. Between the Koopor and the Ipv D2? What would you suggest?


----------



## Paulie (15/9/15)

I Dont own Either but after chatting to friends and seeing reviews there is clearly only one winner here 

D2!

But also remember that the resistance does fluctuate on it and if your cotton burns in TC mode then I recommend you chat to a TC expert on here for help or watch some youtube vids on builds.


----------



## Mike (15/9/15)

If both were in my hands, I'd say the Koopor seems like it'd cost more... I love the feel of it.


----------

